# Faster Electric Motors



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Does any body know how to make a 27 turn motor faster????


----------



## Razoo (Jan 15, 2004)

Put a 19 turn arm in it :jest:


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=listarticles&secid=3


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Any special Tuning Tips that you can do to a stock trinity monster horsepower?


----------



## B4pimp (Sep 2, 2004)

Put A Little Hold In The Brushes.but Remeber Just A Little Hole And It Will Pull More Amps.SHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Tips ---> http://www.hobbytalk.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=Sections&file=index&req=listarticles&secid=3


----------



## pepe (Sep 29, 2001)

Try this site it has great tuning info, http://www.motortuningsecrets.com/


----------



## me21 (Nov 7, 2003)

hankster said:


> Tips ---> BJ'S Answer: Neat, tight windings are always good. You might check to see how the comm tabs line up down the center of the stacks. Looking at the arm with the comm up, the tab should be dead center or slightly to the left. This would be zero or slightly advanced. If it's to the right, it will run retarded. I know it has a comm lock but there are tolerances. Trust me. ]


You say this in your black book? Ok call me stupid but what are you exactly looking for, If i am looking at the comm, the slots in the comm do i want them left or right?


----------



## EddieO (Sep 19, 2003)

Straight up is neutral, to the left is advanced....to the right is retarded


This is if you are looking at the comm straight ahead....

You can email me at [email protected] and I will send you a sketch.

Later EddieO


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Does anybody know where to buy the Warpspeed Demon chassis for the TC3?


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

How about the BMI chassis???


----------



## Max (Oct 11, 2003)

Does Any body have any tracks for realraceG2 that I can Download?


----------

